# WSP EO & FO Blends



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 19, 2020)

WSP EO & FO Blends ~ 88 as of Tuesday, January 14, 2020
_*https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils/fragrance-essential-oil-blends.aspx*_

* Fragrances with an asterisk are comparable to companies such as Bath and Body Works, Victoria Secret, The Body Shop, etc.

Amazing Style* - 676
Bamboo Sugar Cane* - 552
Barber Shoppe - 123
Basil, Sage & Mint - 687
Black Raspberry Vanilla* - 89
Bliss - Certified 100% Natural 669
Burmese Wood* - 673
Cabernet Sauvignon Wine - 225
Cedarwood Sage - 610
Cinnamon Stick - 267
Citrus Splash - 419
Coco Mademoiselle* - 393
Coffee Beans - 320
Cotton Blossom* - 297
Dragons Blood - 464
Dreamsicle - 228
Endless Love* - 376
Eucalyptus Spearmint - 608
Fairy Dust - 269
Festival of Lights* - 510
Fireside* - 407
First Snow - 404
Forever Sunshine* - 322
Frankincense & Myrrh - 594
Frankincense - 494
Fresh Cut Roses* - 110
Fresh Lemonade* - 259
Fresh Linen* - 154
Fresh Mint* - 620
Hello Sugar* - 377
Iced Tea Twist* - 688
Indigenous* - 588
Jack Frost* - 317
Jasmine Vanilla* - 504
Lavender Fields - 99
Lemon Sage Ginger - 743
Lemon Sugar* - 683
Lemongrass Mint - 379
Lemongrass Verbena* - 357
Lime, Basil, Mandarin* - 418
Love Spell* - 90
Madagascar* - 589
Mango Sorbet* - 614
Monkey Farts - 95
Muscle Rescue - 581
Oakmoss Sandalwood - 199
Orange Burst - 343
P.S. I Love You* - 626
Peppermint Stick - 540
Pure Seduction* - 414
Rainforest - Certified 100% Natural 668
Rainforest* - 592
Raspberry Cream* - 479
Raspberry Lemonade* - 428
Rosemary Peppermint - 739
Sandalwood - 104
Sandalwood Vanilla - 214
Sands of Morocco - 174
Sea Glass - 215
Seaside Cotton Odor Neutralizing - 435
Secret Wonderland* - 458
Sensual Amber* - 655
Sexy Sandalwood - 680
Shampure* - 585
Sinus - 583
Sleep Time - 606
Spa Tonic - 384
Sparkling Snowflake - 518
Straight Strawberry - 234
Strawberries & Champagne* - 247
Sugar Plum - 410
Sugared Spruce - 412
Summer Honey - Certified 100% Natural 395
Sweet Bay Rose - 604
Tangerine - 232
Tobacco Caramel* - 543
Tomato* - 431
Valencia* - 593
Vanilla Oak* - 625
Verbena* - 348
Very Sexy For Men* - 133
Vetyver* - 485
Watermelon Hard Candy - 260
White Tea & Ginger* - 103
Wildflower Wedding - 1093
Windsong Balsam Pine - 519
Witches Brew* - 520
Yuzu ORIGINAL - 537


----------



## math ace (Mar 2, 2020)

Zany, are these your recommendations for CP soap or are they on sale?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 2, 2020)

math ace said:


> Zany, are these your recommendations for CP soap or are they on sale?


Zanys not currently here. But, she copied and pasted the list. I don’t think she’s used them specifically.


----------



## PieBorg (Mar 8, 2020)

Can someone explain what the numbers after the name of the blends mean?

Never mind, I figured it out after getting my caffeine levels up a bit.  Derp!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 1, 2021)

*UPDATE*:
There are now 139 WSP EO & FO Blends ~as of March 1, 2021
_*Fragrances with Essential Oils - Wholesale Supplies Plus*_


math ace said:


> Zany, are these your recommendations for CP soap or are they on sale?


Haha. No, they are not my recommendations, just listed for you to try whatever turns you on. 
An easy way to see all of them is to go to *WSP's Fragrance Calc*.
Choose Cold Process Soap
Then tick EO FO Blend
Type an "A" in the box to see a drop down menu for all.
You can then copy & paste the number into the search box to go to the blend.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 1, 2021)

PieBorg said:


> Can someone explain what the numbers after the name of the blends mean?


The numbers after the name allows you to search using the number. 
Here are the scents I have that I will be researching before soaping them:

Amazing Style* 676
Citrus Splash 419
Coco Mademoiselle* 393
Eucalyptus Spearmint  608
Jasmine Vanilla*  504
L de' Lolita Lempicka* 372
London for Men* 296
Rainforest*  592
Relaxation  745
Sleep Time  606

EXAMPLE
*Verbena* - EO & FO 348*
_A fresh blend of meyer lemon, verbena and a hint of rose. _
 Contains 34.56% of essential oils and resins.
Use Rate: 3.6 oz. (6%) per 60oz batch.
Acceleration, Ricing, Separation: None    Color After Cure: Yellow


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have the Coco Mademoiselle* 393 being shipped to me as we speak! I actually can’t wait to try it! I’m crazy for dupes...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 1, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I have the Coco Mademoiselle* 393 being shipped to me as we speak! ..


Cool!   If it isn't too much trouble, and you are so inclined, please post your results on this thread:
*EO FO Theory to Stick Fragrance*


----------

